# Cheap-o Walmart test showing very faint line.



## SydFreeman

Alright. Are my eyes fooling me or is there a legit second line here?? I will test again tomorrow morning but am going crazy here!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks like the start of a BFP! :)


----------



## CC94

Definitely bfp and I’m very familiar with those tests. Congrats!


----------



## gigglebox

Ditto, this is my drug of choice :haha: definitely positive! Congratulations!


----------



## gigglebox

Also fyi they aren't the greatest for progression day by day so expect it to look similar tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## TWO2TANGO

I am not a pregnancy test expert but that looks positive to me!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## julesmw

Congrats!

I only use Walmart 88c tests or dollar store tests. They are the best! FRERs give so many indents, I don't know why people use them so much. These show up first for me every time. I've never had a false positive with them.


----------



## amb_83

That is definitely a BFP :yellow:


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats deff bfp


----------



## DebbieF

BFP! Congratulations!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Bfp!


----------



## justonemore31

Bfp


----------



## WendyJ90

:bfp:


----------



## babyvaughan

If in the time line then totally a BFP! (those are bad for evaps around 10 min mark but if it was there within the first few minutes then totally a BFP) I used them our entire 4 years TTC and mine looked like that with my first BFP!


----------

